# A sad story with a great ending



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

I found this page several months back and I think it could be useful for someone who is dealing with the loss of an animal. It starts off really sad but goes out with a great ending to the story. I think it shows that even sometimes in the worst situations, there is a light. Be warned though, it's likely you might shed a few tears. 

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Pointe/9352/tardylegacy.html

- Randy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a wonderful and inspiring story! Thank you for passing it on to us.


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

I dont know what to say, i was never so full of emotions ...


----------

